# Back to REOville!



## Rob Fisher

With all the crap we have been having with tanks and coils etc something that @Spydro said resonated with me... then @Lushen PM'ed me with a build for the Manta... so I got some of the REO's back on the desk and went to work!

Nichrome 26g Dual 8 wraps 2,5mm diameter 0,44Ω with Rayon wick.






Vapour Mountain XXX can indeed be vaped successfully in a REO... here it is with the Manta on a P67 and the flavour is awesome! Thank You @Spydro and @Lushen!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey.. Nichrome? I thought that was for TC?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> With all the crap we have been having with tanks and coils etc something that @Spydro said resonated with me... then @Lushen PM'ed me with a build for the Manta... so I got some of the REO's back on the desk and went to work!
> 
> Nichrome 26g Dual 8 wraps 2,5mm diameter 0,44Ω with Rayon wick.
> View attachment 53618
> View attachment 53619
> View attachment 53620
> View attachment 53621
> 
> 
> Vapour Mountain XXX can indeed be vaped successfully in a REO... here it is with the Manta on a P67 and the flavour is awesome! Thank You @Spydro and @Lushen!
> 
> View attachment 53622
> View attachment 53623
> View attachment 53624
> View attachment 53625


 
Glad the build is working for you. I am now running the build in most of my 22mm atties that have fruity or menthol flavors

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen

rogue zombie said:


> Hey.. Nichrome? I thought that was for TC?


 Nickel is used for TC, but Nichrome can be used in normal power mode.
The resistance is more than SS but less than Kanthal, but the ramp up time is amazing.

If you haven't tried it, give it a shot.

I did find a difference between different makes of Nichrome and have settled on UD Nichrome for now. It just works and there is no metal taste at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... I feel like a dinosaur, not keeping up with the 'hip kids' 


Lushen said:


> Nickel is used for TC, but Nichrome can be used in normal power mode.
> The resistance is more than SS but less than Kanthal, but the ramp up time is amazing.
> 
> If you haven't tried it, give it a shot.
> 
> I did find a difference between different makes of Nichrome and have settled on UD Nichrome for now. It just works and there is no metal taste at all.



Oh really... 

I'm behind the trends, clearly. 
Thank you, I will give it a try then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Kaizer

Lushen said:


> Nickel is used for TC, but Nichrome can be used in normal power mode.
> The resistance is more than SS but less than Kanthal, but the ramp up time is amazing.
> 
> If you haven't tried it, give it a shot.
> 
> I did find a difference between different makes of Nichrome and have settled on UD Nichrome for now. It just works and there is no metal taste at all.



Where can I get hold of that?


----------



## Spydro

My 2 BF Manta V1/V2 Hybrids are a long ways from being my favorite atty's for the Reos @Rob Fisher. But FWIW, my builds on both of them are 26 dual builds, 3mm form, 7 wrap netting 0.48Ω. One is currently on a P67 running my DIY Spiced Chai Tea Toranado, the other on a 2015 Woodvil running my DIY Patchouli Vanilla Ice. 

Yes, my Reos are back in full swing where they belong. But I am still playing with some of the tanks/reg mods mixed in with them one or two at a time. Right now it's still the Black Gemini on a SWM that's up to tank 7 already after around 3 hours (thirsty sucker), and an Avocado on the VGOD.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapington

Nichrome is all I use now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

Kaizer said:


> Where can I get hold of that?


 
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/youde-nichrome-wire-486?category=94

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... I feel like a dinosaur, not keeping up with the 'hip kids'



You and me both @rogue zombie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Hey.. Nichrome? I thought that was for TC?


As far as I know Nichrome 80 does NOT work with TC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Yes, my Reos are back in full swing where they belong. But I am still playing with some of the tanks/reg mods mixed in with them one or two at a time. Right now it's still the Black Gemini on a SWM that's up to tank 7 already after around 3 hours (thirsty sucker), and an Avocado on the VGOD.



@Spydro both my Gemini's are in full swing... I just love the flavour... and filling them is simple... my Target Tanks have other juices (non ADV's) in them and I vape them on and off when I feel like a different vape...

But having been away for a week I realise the REO is just such a prefect device and doesn't drink juice like the tanks and make much more sense when I'm mobile... but I'm far from giving up on tanks and am still having a blast playing with them all... and there are all these interesting mods you can use to drive the tanks...

If I was only allowed to devices they would bother be REO's... but I can have as many as I like and I love playing with the technology and different products... great healthy hobby!


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> As far as I know Nichrome 80 does NOT work with TC.




It doesnt but i have heard of one device that does do it but i still wouldnt recommend it  Also who still uses temp control?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> As far as I know Nichrome 80 does NOT work with TC.



I was over TC as quick as I tried it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

@Rob Fisher the next build to try is a 7/6 wrap 2.5mm ID single coil in the divo or cyclone. It should get you 0,6 ohms or there about with 26 gauge Nichrome.

Let me know how that works for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> @Rob Fisher the next build to try is a 7/6 wrap 2.5mm ID single coil in the divo or cyclone. It should get you 0,6 ohms or there about with 26 gauge Nichrome.
> 
> Let me know how that works for you.



Roger that @Lushen!


----------



## Alex

Ni80 26awg has become my wire of choice because of the fast ramp up times. XXX in the Nuppin with 2.5mm dual coils, 8 Wraps each and fiber freaks for the wick. There's not much else to be said. it's perfect for me.

PS, I also use an identical build in the griffin tank, this has to be the best RTA ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


> Ni80 26awg has become my wire of choice because of the fast ramp up times. XXX in the Nuppin with 2.5mm dual coils, 8 Wraps each and fiber freaks for the wick. There's not much else to be said. it's perfect for me.
> 
> PS, I also use an identical build in the griffin tank, this has to be the best RTA ever.



And can you dry burn Ni80?


----------



## Alex

rogue zombie said:


> And can you dry burn Ni80?



I dry burn it between wicks, no problems yet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

rogue zombie said:


> And can you dry burn Ni80?




You can dry burn it, but not glowing red for long periods. It does have a slightly lower melting point than kanthal.

I usually just pulse it till it turns a bluish color and the coils are nice and clean then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Does that mean I can finally get that VGod off your paws @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Does that mean I can finally get that VGod off your paws @Rob Fisher?



Nice try Barbie Killer... VG staying in Durbs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> Nickel is used for TC, but Nichrome can be used in normal power mode.
> The resistance is more than SS but less than Kanthal, but the ramp up time is amazing.
> 
> If you haven't tried it, give it a shot.
> 
> I did find a difference between different makes of Nichrome and have settled on UD Nichrome for now. It just works and there is no metal taste at all.



I can confirm that NI80 wire has a very fast ramp up time
The 26g NI80 wire is comparable ramp-up wise to 28g Kanthal
@Lushen is right, those that haven't tried it should give it a try (if you dont like slow ramp up and afterburner)

PS - can also confirm what Lushen says about resistance. Its somewhere between SS and Kanthal.
My feeling is that while Stainless Steel is about half the resistance of Kanthal, NI80 is about three quarters of Kanthal, like for like


----------



## Silent Echo

Spydro said:


> My 2 BF Manta V1/V2 Hybrids are a long ways from being my favorite atty's for the Reos @Rob Fisher. But FWIW, my builds on both of them are 26 dual builds, 3mm form, 7 wrap netting 0.48Ω. One is currently on a P67 running my DIY Spiced Chai Tea Toranado, the other on a 2015 Woodvil running my DIY Patchouli Vanilla Ice.
> 
> Yes, my Reos are back in full swing where they belong. But I am still playing with some of the tanks/reg mods mixed in with them one or two at a time. Right now it's still the Black Gemini on a SWM that's up to tank 7 already after around 3 hours (thirsty sucker), and an Avocado on the VGOD.



What build are you using on the Avocado? Everybody raves about the flavour on the Avocado but it seems muted on mine. I have a single stainless steel 26g, 3mm ID coil in at the moment, running at about 0.8ohms.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK next up is the O16... built dual Nichrome 26g 7 wraps 2,4mm diameter and wicked with Rayon... also with XXX because I know it so well... Mmmm the flavour is better in the O16 than the Manta...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Four REO's back in operation. Two Divo's, a Manta and a O16.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GreenyZA

@Silent Echo throw a 3mm ID single 28/32 Clapton in there. I normally do 6 odd wraps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/USER]

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Rob Fisher said:


> OK next up is the O16... built dual Nichrome 26g 7 wraps 2,4mm diameter and wicked with Rayon... also with XXX because I know it so well... Mmmm the flavour is better in the O16 than the Manta...
> View attachment 53656
> View attachment 53657
> View attachment 53658



Love the hoodie!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo

GreenyZA said:


> @Silent Echo throw a 3mm ID single 28/32 Clapton in there. I normally do 6 odd wraps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/USER]



Prior to the ss coil, I had a 26/32 Clapton 6 wraps in there. Maybe I'll try the Clapton again.


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> OK next up is the O16... built dual Nichrome 26g 7 wraps 2,4mm diameter and wicked with Rayon... also with XXX because I know it so well... Mmmm the flavour is better in the O16 than the Manta...
> View attachment 53656
> View attachment 53657
> View attachment 53658



The O-16 being better than the Manta is a no brainer. The O-16 being better than most other bf atty's is also a no brainer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Silent Echo said:


> What build are you using on the Avocado? Everybody raves about the flavour on the Avocado but it seems muted on mine. I have a single stainless steel 26g, 3mm ID coil in at the moment, running at about 0.8ohms.



Whatr my builds do for the liquids I built them for may not have much meaning to what liquid you're building for. I build to the juice in whatever atty, not to the atty for just any old juice.

At present I have a 26 dual-3mm-0.47 for my DIY Pumpkin Velvet in one of them... and a 26/32 Clapton-2.5mm-0.78 in the other for DIY Coconut Ice.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> Whatr my builds do for the liquids I built them for may not have much meaning to what liquid you're building for. I build to the juice in whatever atty, not to the atty for just any old juice.
> 
> At present I have a 26 dual-3mm-0.47 for my DIY Pumpkin Velvet in one of them... and a 26/32 Clapton-2.5mm-0.78 in the other for DIY Coconut Ice.



Most interesting @Spydro 

When building for a juice what are your general findings ?

Are you building for the nic level or is your nic level the same and you are building for the flavour profile?
I can unspderstand that different power levels (in mech terms, ohms) can bring out different flavours but what has your experience been regarding different coil types or different internal diameters for example?


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Most interesting @Spydro
> 
> When building for a juice what are your general findings ?
> 
> Are you building for the nic level or is your nic level the same and you are building for the flavour profile?
> I can unspderstand that different power levels (in mech terms, ohms) can bring out different flavours but what has your experience been regarding different coil types or different internal diameters for example?



I don't build for nic because I don't care about having any nic at all in my DIY. I build for flavor to my own personal tastes in each atty I run it in. It's R&D and T&E until you get it for each juice to your personal tastes. I use larger form coils, preferably 3mm but at least 2.5mm as they will house far more pulled and rolled wick that holds more liquid for my long, slow lung hits. I mostly keep it simple now days when building coils... with contact, sometimes ugly, parallel, some Clapton and some twisted depending on which the juice likes the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer

Got hold of some nichrome wire (thanks @Lushen) and got the Reo's running again after too much frustration with dud ceramic coils.

Dual 9wrap 1.5ID 28gauge nichrome coming out to 0.4ohms.



Definitely performing better than kanthal. NCV trinity tasting delicious in this build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Lushen

Kaizer said:


> Got hold of some nichrome wire (thanks @Lushen) and got the Reo's running again after too much frustration with dud ceramic coils.
> 
> Dual 9wrap 1.5ID 28gauge nichrome coming out to 0.4ohms.
> View attachment 53974
> 
> 
> Definitely performing better than kanthal. NCV trinity tasting delicious in this build.


 
Oooooh, a black SL/LP. My most fav of all Grands

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

